# Does my new Betta look healthy?



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello all, my name is merideth, and I am BRAND new to this whole betta world. 

Lately, I've been going through very hard times, and I've fallen in to depression. I'm buying a new computer, and I realized, what I want more than anything is a companion, to sit right next to me at my computer (or near), so I have someone there all the time.
so I picked a betta.

I had no idea where to fid one, and on a whim I went to petsmart (I don't support buying ANY animal from a store.) and while I was picking one, I picked the one who looked the worst. The one who just looked like he/she needed a lift.

so I picked this one. bought a live plant, some rocks, and a bowl. and some food and that stuff that fixes the tap water? (i did SOME research)

well, here is my betta (still unnamed, if anyone wants to help!)
does he look healthy?
any tips?

and yea, I will be putting him in a larger tank, and he will not be right next to my computer, but rather close.
im just poor right now.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

maybe flame is a cool name he looks very healthy


----------



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

Yea. I just want something really unique.
Im terrible at naming. I just name everything "vintage" cause Im in love with vintage clothing and antiques and such. 

I can't wait to get him in to a larger tank.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

so are you naming him flame? my fish is named hydro i bet hell be very happy with you


----------



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe! 

he keeps like attacking the walls of his bowl.
why?
=[


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

might see hie releflection in the glass its normal when they get to there new home


----------



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

oh really? haha, yea.
he only does it to the ground though. like he's digging.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i would get him minum a 2 gallon


----------



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

yea i plan on it 
have to make some money first, though.
I'm a waitress, so money comes when I work, and that is not till saturday. but Im sure he will be fine till then 

gonna get a 10 gallon. I found the one I want.
And I'll get some plants and accessories. 

New to this whole filter thing, so.
>< gonna have to research.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

fliters are not mandotory i wouldh get a heater oner a heater


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Filters are not needed, but VERY nice!!!! A heater is a MUST! 

Congrats on the new betta. I'm sure you will love him. Bettas make awesome pets! Such personalities! 

I'm sure you will find this forum very helpful. If you have ANY questions, just ask.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is beautiful! You should name him Duces!! haha!! What are you feeding him?, tank size?, Water conditionar?!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

And if you are plannning to get a 10 gallon you will need a heater and a filter!!!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Make sure you have something on the top of the bowl that is breathable, Bettas are jumpers! 
a 10 gallon would be great, make sure there is a hood, and a heater is really needed. A filter isn't necessary, but it does keep the water a bit cleaner.
You do have a pretty little Betta. The picture is a little dark, but is there darkening around the tips of his fins? that could be a sign of fin rot. If it is, there are several ways to treat it.
I'm assuming the stuff to treat the tap water is water conditioner? That's a must as well. I prefer Prime, but there are so many out there that work just fine too.


----------



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the responses!!

Yea, I went through a bunch of posts and made a list of everything I'll need. 
I have a lid with holes for the bowl.

anything special I need to know about filters and heaters?

any certain types of gravel?
I want to do some type of gravel with the rocks I have now at the bottom


are there certain types of plants?

I love him already. If I put my finger on his bowl, he will put his face against it, and as i drag my finger, he follows it.
but he doesn't flair up.  it's cute.


& yea, I use conditioner in the water, the food is color enchancing betta bites.
the little pellets.

the water is a bit cold right now (our gas got shut off, it's back on now, though.), so I put him in my room (my room has no air condition atm, so it's warm)


haha that makes my house sound like a total junk yard.


----------



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> Make sure you have something on the top of the bowl that is breathable, Bettas are jumpers!
> a 10 gallon would be great, make sure there is a hood, and a heater is really needed. A filter isn't necessary, but it does keep the water a bit cleaner.
> You do have a pretty little Betta. The picture is a little dark, but is there darkening around the tips of his fins? that could be a sign of fin rot. If it is, there are several ways to treat it.
> I'm assuming the stuff to treat the tap water is water conditioner? That's a must as well. I prefer Prime, but there are so many out there that work just fine too.


 

FINROT?
=[

they are black at the tips, but I thought they were just like high lights, because his body is black and fades to red.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

When you get a heater and thermometer, please note that just because you set your heater to something doesn't mean that the water will be that temperature. For example, my heater will be set at 75 and my water temperature ranges from 80-82. It is recommended to use silk plants if you are going to get fake plants. If you use plastic plants, you could do the hose or tissue test (if it tears either then chuck them). But I don't think a lot of people on here use plastic plants. 

You have a beautiful betta!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

miatameri said:


> FINROT?
> =[
> 
> they are black at the tips, but I thought they were just like high lights, because his body is black and fades to red.


It could just be the coloring. I would keep an eye on it at least and if his fins curl, shred, start disappearing or getting more black then I would start treating for fin rot. 

Sometimes the simplest thing for fin rot treatment is clean water!


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

miatameri, you have such a beautiful betta! nice fish bowl. And your house does *not* sound like a dump.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

Hi, I used to stay depressed to until I got on meds, then I bought my three bettas and nine fish tanks Im all better. I would name him MEDS if he relieves your deppression, thats a cute name.


----------



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

UPDATE =]

I got him a 5 gallon, cause I'm poor. 
I got a filter and a heater, and a thermometor.
I almost bought him a few more plants and some gravel to match him and the gems. :] hopefully I can get him some bigger plants and some stuff for him to play with.

I am keeping an eye on his fins, too.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing well, sounds like a nice home he is getting to!


----------



## miatameri (Jul 2, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Glad to hear he is doing well, sounds like a nice home he is getting to!


Ahw thank you. 
I'm trying. reading the forums makes me want to make him super happy.

once i finish his tank, I want to get another.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well he looks good to me. A 5 gallon is great for a betta. He'll be nice and happy 

He's pretty too


----------

